
Ask HN: Why not use CloudFlare authoritative DNS? - orangewin
Many advocate using Google DNS or OpenDNS instead of your ISP&#x27;s DNS servers (recursive DNS) because of security and performance.<p>If we apply the same advice to authoritative DNS are there any reasons why using CloudFlare&#x27;s DNS servers should not be used?<p>Note: For the purpose of this discussion I&#x27;m assuming that we are only interested in CloudFlare <i></i>authoritative DNS<i></i> and not their SSL services.
======
invisiblep
There's a recent discussion here
[https://community.spiceworks.com/topic/1871816-good-dns-
host...](https://community.spiceworks.com/topic/1871816-good-dns-hosting-
options?from_forum=215) about DNS providers and why using for instance
CloudFlare DNS rather than your registrar's DNS servers is a good idea.

TLDR: Hover is a domain reseller and DNS provider who a few days ago suffered
a DDoS attack which disrupted everyone who was using their DNS servers.
Hopefully if you had your domain registered with Hover, but used CloudFlare
DNS you'd not have experienced any disruption.

